# Senoir hair regrowth time limit



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker (12 1/2) was shaved on both sides for a Thoracentesis (lung tap) 3 months ago and all he has grown back is a little peach fuzz. He showed a low T4 for the 1st time this spring during his checkup and is on 0.5 Soloxine 2x a day and due for another T4 soon. I have read that if hair does not come back after 3 months or perhaps 6 months max, it will never come back in. That spot on his back is a sebaceous cyst that opened up, and he has no problems growing hair back around that 

Just wondering what your thoughts are on time periods for hair regrowth for seniors and if you guys know of anything that might stimulate hair growth? Here is a pic taken a few days ago. Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau was slow in growing his fur back when he had to be shaved. He had sebacious cysts too and had to be shaved several times. I did put him on fish oil tablets and it seemed to help. Maybe that might help.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tucker is gorgeous, beautiful, handsome!

My old guy had to have his abdomen shaved last February for surgery. It grew back in about 3 months. Then he had to be shaved again early summer and it was slow and patchy growing back. 

He had to go have some growths checked in October and the oncologist told me she thought he had a skin infection. I got some chlorhexadine shampoo from my vet and his hair growth improved after two baths. He had been to my regular vet 4 times that same month and they never mentioned a skin infection. It might be worth asking your vet to check his skin closely. 

I had to have my thyroid removed about 8 years ago. It cycled between hyperactive and hypoactive every few weeks before that and the smallest change in T4/TSH etc could cause a lot of changes physically. It also took me over a year to get on a dose that was correct, so it wouldn't hurt to have Tucker's thyroid checked again since it can actually change pretty quickly.

copper has a cebaceous cyst on the side of his head and it stays pretty bald.:gotme:


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Ten year old Buddy was shaved down in late August (pulled from the pound by rescue - severely matted). Most of his coat is growing back, but he has about three fairly large patches (two on the hips and one on the shoulder) that are still only about an inch long. I have just assumed that it might take another normal shed before these start really growing back. If they don't - so be it. He's healthy and he's not going to any conformation shows!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tucker is a beautiful boy!! I have a 4yo that was shaved for a hot spot in the same area as Tucker about 3 months ago and her fur is slow to come back too. I am worrying that it will never fully come back too. Sorry I have no solution for you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for your responses, very much appreciated. I have given Tucker Natural cod liver oil (cvs brand) softgels (1 a day) for years and might give the omega 3 ones a try instead. He does get some sardines once in a while, perhaps I should do that more often. We see the vet on the 5th for the 3 year rabies booster and T4. I will ask about that shampoo. We have also begun a change over to a new food with less grains, Wellness Super 5 mix.

It is nice to read others have had hair growth take a while to come back. As long as he is happy that's all that really matters. It's just that he would appear "healthier" to me with his hair grown back, if that makes any sense.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I understand wanting his hair to grow back. My old guy still has some patchy spots and I sure wish they would fill in. He needs another medicated shampoo bath, but it has been so cold I am putting it off because I would be afraid to let him go out.

I hope tucker continues to do well. He sure is pretty.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly (11ish) had the base of her tail shaved about 5 months ago bc of a hot spot. The hair has grown back somewhat, but it's still very thin, and it makes her tail look funny now. In the past she never had problems like this when she had areas shaved they grew back fully, if not thicker, within 6 weeks. She's getting the complete thyroid panel done next month with her semi-annual exam and we'll see where to go from there.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The T4 came back good. The hair around his cysts has no problem growing back at all, weird. Almost 4 months now and I just took a close look and it has gone from peach fuzz to about 1/2 inch long now, time will tell. Its white in color so really hard to tell anythings there.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a handsome guy! I've read about massaging some type of oil onto the skin... the name has slipped my mind at the moment. May need to google it! But- I think he looks handsome just the way he is!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! I think it will take awhile but hopefully you will see his hair come back. It takes time but he will not be bald forever!


My Murphy had a terrible coat and it took months to improve on his thyroid meds. It takes a good six months. He has a gorgeous coat now.

I will be thinking of you, take good care!


----------

